# how long does pregnyl 10000IU saty in ur body to do pregnancy test?



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi,
i had my egg collection on the 6th of Aug and ET on the 8th, two embryos were transfered. i did a pregnancy test today 14th and it was positive??!!! i am going crazy  waiting especially when i am not patient at all. how long the pregnyl stays in ur body? and can this test be dependable?? i need some comfort as my two weeks end on Monday the 20th!!!!
hanadiz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The HCG injection (Pregnyl/Ovitrelle) can stay in your body for up to 14 days, especially if you did 10,000 iu.

If you had EC on the Mon 6th August then I'd assume that you had the HCG trigger injection on Sat 4th August....so testing today, on 14th August means that it's only been 10 days since your HCG trigger injection.

Personally I'd say you're testing way too early as you're only 5dpt (days past transfer) if you had a day 2 transfer on Wed 8th August...sorry 

Embies are only ready to begin to implant once they reach blastocyst stage at approx 5 days old and then usually start to implant around 24 hours later, so around 6 days old.  If you had a 2 day transfer on 8th then your embies are only 7 days old right now and would only have just started implanting, so very early days.

I'm really sorry if this isn't what you want to hear, and obviously I'm not medically qualified, but it could well be the HCG trigger injection causing you to have a false +ve result.  Pregnancy tests (hpts) detect the HCG hormone released from the implanted embryo and the HCG trigger injection is the same form of hormone which is why it can cause false +ve results.

I know it's hard but I would really hold off testing again otherwise you're just adding extra stress to an already anxious 2ww.  If you are going to test again then the only thing is to keep testing and see if the hpt lines get darker and continue which should mean it's a genuine +ve result...or if they start to get fainter and/or disappear completely then sadly I think it was probably the HCG injection you're picking up today.

The earliest day to test, if you really have to, would be 14 days past EC because EC would be seen as similar to ovulation and this would also mean that the HCG would be out of your body...if you've been told to test on Monday 20 August then this is the earliest you can test to get an accurate result...either way, testing at 5dpt is just too early hun.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

i know it is very hard waiting....
my lines got stronger and darker?? does it mean anything??
i just need something to hold on as i cant sleep or focus as my mind keep flipping +ve then -ve thoughts.
hanadiz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hanadiz said:


> i know it is very hard waiting....
> my lines got stronger and darker?? does it mean anything??
> i just need something to hold on as i cant sleep or focus as my mind keep flipping +ve then -ve thoughts.
> hanadiz


Personally I think you should stop testing as you're just stressing yourself out. 5dpt is way way too early to be testing and as you only had the HCG injection 10 days ago it could be that that is causing the +ve results. The earliest to ensure that all HCG trigger injection is out of your body would be testing on Sat 18 Aug.

When you say your line has got stronger and darker, what do you mean ? Have you done more than one test ? Have you only tested today ? Are you looking at the same test but after 10 minutes ?

Please please hun, don't test anymore as you're obviously just upsetting yourself and it really is way too early to be doing a test and getting an accurate result.

Keep thinking positive thoughts and fingers crossed the hpt will continue to come back positive on your official test day.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hanadiz
Minxy is perfectly right sweety. Stop testing as all you're doing is picking up the hcg from your trigger shot!
hcg levels should in theory halve every 24 hours. The only way to make sure you're picking up hcg from a pregnancy is to wait 14 days before testing as there's still enough running around inside you to be picked up on a test, especially if it's an early test which detects even low levels of hcg. 
We've all been through the going mental 2ww. Just try to find something to distract you. Watch funny movies, pick up a good book. Stress is no good!
XXX


----------



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Hanadiz
Just wanted to say that I am on the same wait as you - my EC was 6th August and ET on 9th.
The clinic have said that I can test a day early on Wednesday 22nd - I can't believe its still a week away.  But I don't want to give myself any false hope - its hard enough to bear when you know for sure.
Like you, and everyone else on the 2WW, I am constantly wondering which way it's going to go.  This is our third (and probably last) attempt.  The first two cycles were completely different to each other - one full of symptoms and the other with nothing at all, but they both ended in the same BFN so there really is no way to tell.
Try not to test again until next week, and remember that even Monday is still two or three days earlier than the recommended time so you still may not get a true result.
Will be thinking of you and wishing you luck.
Ali*


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks for your replies, I know you all been through it or going through it. so it is not something new to any of you. This is my first ICSI and am totally in the learning process. my only fear is that am already feel I am pregnant and scared of the disappointment. my heart is totally in it as all of you.
Ali, which you all the best as you are going the same pace as myself. are you feeling anything? cos i have another consultant who i talk to over the phone who does fertility treatment in paris and the Arab world, she said that pregnyl 10000 IU stays in your body till the 8th day. when i told her about my testing (which i did on the 10th day after the pregnyl) she asked me to repeat it after 2 days just to confirm the result...
hanadiz


----------



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry to disagree, but i think your consultant is giving you false hope - all advice and information I have seen always states that it can give a false result up to 14 days after your injection.

I found this on another website: - 
Q: Can I use an HPT if I had an hCG injection (such as Profasi, Pregnyl or Novarel)?

A: You can, but you should wait 7-14 days after your last injection before the shot is out of your system. If you test too soon, you might get a false positive. Wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection

Fingers crossed though.


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess i just need any hope to hold on to. I want to have a baby more than anything and i guess i would believe anything positive at this time.
i hope ur doing better than me and hopefully we both will get BFP 
hanadiz


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
sounds like some of us are at exact timing - my EC was the 6th and ET was the 8th.  I'm testing on the 22nd  

good luck and Hanadiz hang on in there x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well i had my HCG on the 6th and EC was the 8th and i had 10,000 HCG shot. I tested this morning and it was a bfn. Im testing every day from today to watch the HCG go but it had already gone after 11 days


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just adding my thoughts.

It's so hard on the 2ww, everyone on here knows what you are going through. 

I tested early, but it was 15 days after the HCG shot, and 13 days after EC. I got a positive, but didn't really believe it; then spent the next 3 days going out of my mind and retesting (at 2am and other ridiculous times!) until official test day!

I agreed with Minxy; please try not to test until at least 14 days after the HCG shot. Getting a false positive would be devastaing. Of course you believe you are pg, we have to otherwise we would never get through the 2ww or tx at all.

Hang in there. Thinking of you and sending    and lots of love,

xx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

I have to say I tested again yesterday but it was not my first pee (cos my hubby wont buy me any test and accidentally I found one) and it was not pregnant clear blue. honestly I am more confused and i guess now i have to wait till Monday. so what shall i believe? I know i should have waited.
I am getting stomach cramps but they come and go every few hours just like period cramps which usually i don't get, my breasts are not tender any more. are you getting similar symptoms are they good or bad??
my husband believes it is going to work out.
hanadiz


----------

